# D-link alternative Firmware



## neoxblazters (Feb 10, 2014)

Im not sure if this is the correct place to post this request.

I just recently bought a D-LINK DSL-2750U and sadly i've realised that the QoS function is not working (Or it's too complicated for me to configure it)

The thing is my firmware version is ME_1.10(ME=Middle East)

Every tutorials and guides on internet are based on ver ME_1.30 and the interface seems more user friendly.

I've looked on internet but there's no where i can find the version ME_1.30 to download.
I've tried couple of alternate Firmware like DD-WRT and Tomato firmware but none seems to list my DSL-2750u in the compatibility list (I don't really care about the warranty but breaking my router :grin

Is there any way that you i can solve this situation?....:facepalm:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The ONLY place to get firmware for any hardware is the manufacturers website. (Unless you plan on using a third party firmware.) Also, the last few routers that I've used, had an option in the system setup to check for updates and install firmware.

In any event, the latest firmware for your model appears to be v1.10.


----------



## neoxblazters (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, do you by any chance know how to set up QoS on this one based on the screenshots?


----------

